# Trip to Myrtle Beach (Pier Suggestions ?)



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey everyone i'm from MD taking a trip down to Myrtle Beach with my dad this weekend and would like to know of any Piers worth fishing.. If possible could someone tell me what to expect in terms of fish and bait.. We also plan do do a deep sea fishing boat this weekend as well, any info would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## CanAmMan (Jul 26, 2012)

I would also like to hear what is going on as my wife and I will be headed down this friday (9-14) and staying at Springmaid Beach and I will probably fish the pier a couple of days.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Like all fishing any spot can be hit or miss. Still I prefer Springmaid and Garden City, though when I'm down towards Garden City I'm usually surf fishing since its an extra drive for me. You can often get into whiting (probably known as kingfish to you in MD) as long as you have several baits. You'll want fresh shrimp cut into thumbnail sized pieces, fresh cutbait like blues or fillets of mullet, and clams as your main 3. Theyll also eat sand fleas in the surf, and bloodworms though I've never needed them. The reason for so many different baits is we get all 3 species of whiting and they can have different tastes. 
Fishing cutbait you can get into all sorts of fish, blues, red drum, trout and weakfish being the first that come to mind. Try to catch mullet or catch some blues, spot, or croaker while you're there for bait. Menhaden (bunker to you) also work but it may be a bit late to find them. 
Fish your 2 hook bottom rigs, 20-30 lb mono or fluorocarbon (I use 20 and 25 flourocarbon exclusively except when blues are biting) and #2-4 long shank bronze j hooks for whiting and I like #1-2/0 Owner SSW j hooks for everything else. You could also see Spanish (jig for them with tree rigs), sheepshead (barnicles, fiddlers, shrimp heads, oysters, clams, ect), black drum (fresh shrimp, clams, crabs down under the pier). And probably some more that I'm forgetting as its 3 AM. 

Hope that helped.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Another vote for Springmaid.


----------



## jeff18 (Mar 27, 2010)

springmaid also for me


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

What Smoothlure said about bait and tackle. Springmaid is the best for me too.


ron


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

wow really appreciated the info thanks..


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

wow really appreciated the info Smoothlure and thanks to everyone else as well.. Well I got one last question dealing with Springmaid and that is... are my 10-12 ft rods going to be cool to use on this pier or is that going to be a problem? If so is there a better pier suited for rods this length outside of fishing directly on the beach?


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Your rods should be fine. I have seen people using rods that length with no problem. Plenty of room on Springmaid. Let us know how you do.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

People jig Spanish with 15' rods all the time there. You shouldn't have any issues with bottom fishing with them though. May be a bit heavy for the smaller panfish on the bottom though.


----------



## Jackle (Sep 14, 2012)

How about Cherry Grove Pier?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Jackle said:


> How about Cherry Grove Pier?


I'm sure it's a fine pier but they charge a fee to get on the pier then a fee for each rod...if I was going up that way I'd fish Apache.


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

SmoothLures said:


> I'm sure it's a fine pier but they charge a fee to get on the pier then a fee for each rod...if I was going up that way I'd fish Apache.


And a fee to park in their lot. They've gotten greedy over the last few years.


----------

